# curved tails ??



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

I was on a blog the other day and it said goats should not have curved tails that is is either wry tail or mineral deficiency. I have been raising goats for about two years. I have attached pictures.. The buck ( last Pic) , the 1/2 white 1/2 black doe (1st pic & pregnant),black & white doe (2nd pic & pregnant), larger doe (3rd pic & not pregnant) she is the herd queen. The buck & the 1/2 & 1/2 doe had somewhat of a curved tail when I bought them. They seem more pronounced now or I am thinking that because reading about it.. What do you think? The two does are due in April. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

from what I'v read a wry tail is when it twists from the base.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Spidy is correct... wry tail starts at the base..


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What do you use for selenium supplementation?


----------



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

I give them loose minerals that I get from Tractor supply and also Kelp 24/7. I have heard our area is not good in the selenium department.
Does it look like I have an issue?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get BoSe from the vet. 1cc per 40 lbs injected.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree not wry tail and give them selenium.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, Bo-Se injections (you will likely need to do them twice per year) - Rx only from veterinarian. Or you can attempt to use oral Selenium/Vit. E gel monthly year round and see if that works for you (obviously the absorption is not as good as the injectable.)

Other options include Replamin Plus (OTC oral paste) and MultiMin90 (injectable Rx) - those contain other minerals (copper, zinc, etc.) as well.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I had a Doe whose tail did this, she also had really long hair at the tip of her tail. I attributed the curved tail to that.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my Letty always turns her tail sideways like that when she is in heet...


----------



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

How is Bo-Se done? Is it SQ or IM? Can you give it to pregnant does?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It is SQ, it can be given it late pregnancy. Usually it's given about three weeks before kidding.


----------



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

So with three of my does pregnant and one due in March the other two in April I should hold off and give it to them when?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

3 weeks before they are due


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, 1 month or 3 weeks prior will help her babies as well. Do know, if the babies are born weak, you may have to give them a very small dose of Bo-se at birth. 1/4 cc or a little less if small breed to 1/4 cc or 1/2 if larger size breed. SQ.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Some of my does do that when they are in heat.


----------

